# Member's Posts



## goldsilverpro (Dec 31, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested.

The 7 admin/moderators have made 20,105 posts - 25.1% of the total. After that, the next 100 top posting members made a total of 21% of the posts.

Lots of lurkers. 84.3% of the members have never made a post.

2262 (15.7%) have made at least 1 post
656 (4.6%) have made at least 10 posts
119 (0.83%) have made at least 100 posts
25 (0.17%) have made at least 500 posts
13 (0.09%) have made at least 1000 posts


----------



## nch (Dec 31, 2010)

Refining and recovery as a hobby it is a slow process! More to learn then posting. Hope next year to be more present, posting my first bits of PM's  
Happy new year to all !!!


----------



## Claudie (Dec 31, 2010)

Unless I read it wrong, the percentages do not add up correctly.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 31, 2010)

Claudie said:


> Unless I read it wrong, the percentages do not add up correctly.



There is an extra 5.69% _isnt_ there? GSP, any stats on how many people havent been online in say a year and have never made a post? I would say there should be a threshold to where accounts should just be deleted.


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 31, 2010)

The maths is correct
84.3 % have never made a post
15.7 % have made at least 1 post
Add these together to get your 100 %

The members who have made the minimum 10,100,500 or a 1000 posts are included in the 15.7 % who have made at least 1 post


----------



## Claudie (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah....then I did read it wrong. I understand it now.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 1, 2011)

It should be noted that posting isn't a requirement ----and that lurkers are perfectly welcome. Fact is, it's far better for those that have experience and knowledge to share what they can than for many to propose less than desirable information. There's no shortage of misinformation floating around the net----and I'd like to not see it rear its ugly head on this forum. 

What is important, at least in my opinion, is that readers are respectful when they do post, displaying a good attitude. As their experiences broaden, they most likely will offer their wisdom. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2011)

I think a lot of people get here,do some reading,and see that it isn't easy money.There is hard work and learning involved.Not to mention the dangerous factor to scare many off.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, I agree. There's no shortage of those that don't get discouraged and think they're going to hit it big with gold. It's funny---when it's reasonably priced, no one wants it. Let the price run rampant and everyone wants in. 

Especially processing e scrap---precious few are ever going to make any money. I try to encourage those that look at these processes as a hobby. You could work yourself to death and barely make minimum wage with the majority of the stuff that's available, so long as it's being processed by bush league methods, by hand.

No, that wasn't intended to be rude. Just stating that which is known to be true. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jan 1, 2011)

Heaven forbid if that 84.3% decided to all make their first post tomorrow. 

I like it when I see a first post and the member making it has been here 6 months instead of 1 day.


----------



## Lou (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Years all!

I certainly agree Oz! The reason this forum is great is that people think before they write here.


Cheers,

Lou


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 5, 2011)

My posts will become more numerous as I gain experience. I'm very close to completing my hood. I'm half way through insulating my building and have installed a thermostat to control my torpedo heater for comfort. I'm converting my storage shed into a refining lab.

I try to post only when I have something to add to a thread and am sure of my answer. I don't want to clutter the board and I especially don't want to misinform. I would like to help take some of the burden off of the more senior members once I feel more confident in my abilities. I'm still amazed at the amount of valuable information that is available here for free and sometimes saddened by the attitude of people who show up here and expect to be led through the processes with very little of their own effort.

EDIT: I just noticed that I've been here almost two years. Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 5, 2011)

INDEED!!!!!...Once that I have 500 posts I will make a great party,whisky will flow as water,leg of lamb for dinner, all kind of girls,music,cuban big cigars..all members are invited and will be the moment to show my logo..because if you have noticed I do not have a logo.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## Lou (Jan 6, 2011)

Manuel, I will be there. You certainly know how to party.


Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see the logo.

Jim


----------



## joem (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you think you can run a report on the average age of members?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll bring the Cuban cigars!

I brought two boxes recently. Montecristo and Cohiba.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Noxx said:


> I'll bring the Cuban cigars!
> 
> I brought two boxes recently. Montecristo and Cohiba.



Uhhh, I would like onr of the Cohiba's please... 8)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 10, 2011)

Monsieur Noxx:

Wonderful!!!!!....I will get for you two pretty and lovely cuban girls,they help you to light your Cohiba/MonteCristo cigar, give you Havana Club rum with coke for drink and teach you guaguancó and mambo dancing.

Mes meilleurs voeux pour la nouvelle année 2011.


Salutations



Barren Realms 007:

A box of Cohiba for you.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hopefully I will make a trip down there some day and pick them up personaly and bring you a nice big bottle of Jack Daniels.

Do you ever run across any Ron Cortez. I think that was what I use to get in Panama if memory serves me correct. Talk about a nice blue flame when that stuff burns. Man I miss that place.. 8)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 11, 2011)

Barren Realms 007:

Your memory serves you perfectly!!!!!.....Oh yeah!!!!...Panama´s runs,Cortéz,Seco Herrerano,Carta Vieja and so for....I love Jack Daniels.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Carta Vieja Oh man that is one I forgot. The best beer I ever tasted was from there as well Panama Cervesa. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 11, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Carta Vieja Oh man that is one I forgot. The best bear I ever tasted was from there as well Panama Cervesa. 8)


 :lol: I gotta say, Barren, you have a lot of courage. I've never tasted a bear.

Doesn't Carta Vieja sell beer, too? :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Carta Vieja Oh man that is one I forgot. The best bear I ever tasted was from there as well Panama Cervesa. 8)
> ...



ROFL, I guess I should have looked closer before I posted that. I'll go change that. Thanks Harold


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2011)

I always thought bear was greasy but good nonetheless.


Anyway, I didn't know Juan Manuel Arcos Frank even drank beer, but when he does, I thought it was Dos Equis? 

Honestly, I think we should have a beer of the world thread somewhere in this sub forum. We'll make a sister thread "Grilled meats of the world". True Bar and Grill.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 12, 2011)

My son bagged a black bear this season. It had been feeding on berries for a few weeks, until my son was able to take a shot @ it. 
It's good eating, lean meat. Cleaner, sweeter tasting than deer, too.
I friend of mine from Montana, hates bear meat because it's greasy, but I understood it was a grizzly bear.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 13, 2011)

Lou:

INDEED!!!!!!!!!!...I like all kind of beers...I like all that drunk.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd post more often if I had the time.. 


and I had something useful to contribute... :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 21, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...




LMFAO!... not much gets past Harold.. :mrgreen:


----------

